# PITAS and complaints about modern engineering.



## odorf (Jan 19, 2016)

fuel pump

what a pita, drop the tank, 

idiots should have had a inspection hole in the floor


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 19, 2016)

If the idiots that designed these things had to work on them, it'd be a lot different.


----------



## havasu (Jan 19, 2016)

I know many folks with a jeep that just cut in their own inspection hole for this reason.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 19, 2016)

Brings back memories of the 70s. Heater fans were always going out of the full-size Fords. Instructions said to take out the right side inner fender. We cut  a hole in  them, changed the heater fan, patched the hole and sprayed undercoat over the patch.


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2016)

Cars were not designed with any repairs in mind. Try changing the heater stepper motor in a Ford Explorer. You are supposed to pull the dash.

Problematic erg cooler in the 6.0 ford diesel requires the cab of the truck to be removed. Talk about a home repair


----------



## odorf (Jan 20, 2016)

I replaced the radiator in a 05 impala,  

pull the motor mounts, disasembly 1/2 the front cap.  

i'll pay some one next time.

oh here is a tip,  in the impala's,  if the sound on the radio stops, and the door chime

rear passenger floor board. wire harness,  aluminum splice is rusted.  install a jumper

AFTER you spend a month chasing it


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2016)

Super duty passenger side power windows stopped working, then driver rear then driver. After about a year my ac stopped on a job and I had to drive home for three hours in the summer with the windows up and only the rear slider open. After searching for a month I found the ground wire between the cab and driver door broke from opening and closing the door so much.


----------



## odorf (Jan 20, 2016)

Chris said:


> Super duty passenger side power windows stopped working, then driver rear then driver. After about a year my ac stopped on a job and I had to drive home for three hours in the summer with the windows up and only the rear slider open. After searching for a month I found the ground wire between the cab and driver door broke from opening and closing the door so much.




wire broke from using the door like it was intended to be used..priceless


----------



## Rusty (Jan 20, 2016)

When Ford brought out the Mustang 2, the oil change interval was 6,000 miles. Thought it was odd since all the other models were 3,000. Then I read the service manual. To change the oil filter, first unbolt the motor mounts, second, raise the engine so the filter can clear the frame.
Ever change the flasher on a mid 80s Ford cargo van? You have to pull the dash.


----------



## odorf (Jan 20, 2016)

I had a pos mustang 2....what a donkey.  i traded it for a set of headers and a new battery  for a ford pickup

and was happy with the deal!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2016)

I changed the name of the thread. Makes slightly more sense now.


----------



## odorf (Jan 21, 2016)

had a 1992 s10,  it was new,  when it was time to change the oil.  i searched for 30 minutes,

found the filter behind the drivers head light.  wth?   needed a special wrench,  did not have one

so i poked a screw driver thru the filter.  lol


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2016)

My wife's father was a electrical design engineer at Chrysler till he retired. My brother in law works st GM as a CAD designer for truck engine bays. We usually have little to discuss on the rare occasions our paths cross.


----------



## havasu (Jan 21, 2016)

Years ago, when I worked at a grocery company, one of the workers blew up his propane powered forklift. I asked him what he did to blow it up. He told me he had never checked the oil level (they required daily check but he forgot that) so when he opened the oil fill cap, he just dumped oil until it began to overflow. He figured that was how they operated. He started it and blow it to pieces.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2016)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 21, 2016)

Many years ago in my previous life as an auto mechanic, I worked on police cars. One officer was complaining about a noise in the right front he had just started hearing. When I pulled the front wheel, he had worn the brake pad through the front rotor. He kept insisting the noise had just started.


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2016)

Havasu, which grocery company?


----------



## havasu (Jan 21, 2016)

I worked at Von's main grocery warehouse in El Monte for 10 years prior to my po po job.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2016)

My dad and uncle worked safway.


----------



## odorf (Jan 23, 2016)

I rode a motorcycle thru a safeway , Havasu,  would have locked me up

it was a 100 dollar bet,


----------



## havasu (Jan 23, 2016)

I would have laughed real hard before locking your *** up.


----------

